# Free USMLE 2 Podcasts and Image Library



## mcmumbi (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi there:

Part of my study method was to make podcasts and an image library. Here they are for all.

http://www.itunes.com/podcast?id=258435677 Podcasts via iTunes
http://picasaweb.google.com/mcmumbi/USMLEIIImages Images via Picasa


Alternative links to the same podcasts:
http://www.gcast.com/user/mcmumbi/podcast/main Podcasts via GCast
http://www.podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=49410 via Gcast, with downloadables if iTunes isn't your bag.


----------



## Reham (Sep 28, 2007)

_Thanks alot ...it's awesome when one find someone who's helping people without waiting anything in return & this is the message of a real doctor..good luck & go on,, thanks again & again:happy: _


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey mcmumbi,

Thanks for your post! I found it to be very useful... Do you happen to have or know where to get images for step 1 #confused


----------



## drinfinityrao (Feb 6, 2010)

great job, really appriciate it ...thanx a ton


----------



## tg01291980 (Feb 15, 2010)

awesome....thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

*a4e*

Justifiable saying hello


----------

